# Scott's *Super* Turf Builder



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

it has Crabgrass Preventer

by Halts

but that's just a guess  

Most of these brands will have some very similar products with a slight twist to try to up sales. I'm not sure it's easy for anyone to answer without seeing the actual label. There are three numbers on the bag for the fertilizer like 21-7-14. Is it the same on both, but just the additional ingredient? Sounds like it might just have a pre-emergent designed to keep crabgrass down.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

They are both the same formula. Here's a link to what I'm talking about...

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...temId=cat50044&icid=hp1_mm_p_slf&tabs=general
http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod100012&itemId=cat50044&tabs=general

Both have halts, not sure of the numbers. The only difference between them is the "Pro Super" and about 30 bucks.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Every year or two these name-brand products come out with a "new" or "super" or "super concentrated" or "new & improved" formula of the same old product. They might tweak some inconsequential element, so that they're technically not lying, but it's usually the same old same old. RoundUp is notorious for this.

Scott's is a good brand of lawn-care products. But you're paying a premium for the name.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

The 'standard' one shows an NPK of 30-0-4. Interestingly, the 'super' doesn't have any available details... hmmmm At best, I'd say the 'super' would have different NPK values but that's just a guess.


----------



## astersia (Jan 13, 2008)

By law, the N-P-K has to be on the label. The website says the super has 32% N, so you are paying for just 2% more nitrogen.
As others have said, Scott's products are well marketed, but not likely to be any more effective than store brands. I believe Scott's supplies the Vigoro
Brand for HD, for instance. Just look at the numbers and apply 1 lb per 1000 sf of nitrogen if your lawn "needs" it.


----------



## stoneworks (Mar 20, 2012)

your pre for crabgrass should be applied in the spring in your area, as most crabgrass seed starts to open at 50-60 degrees nighttime temp...this will kill the seedlings and stop the next years crop of crabgrass/dallasgrass thats showing up...dallasgrass starts a LOT earlier than crab tho. halts and preen both make a good product.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks. I ended up getting just the regular and not the "super", since I woudl have to order the "super" and it costs more. I just put it down on Friday, and started noticing some crabgrass patches already. I'm hoping the halts will kill it, but I want to say that once it's growing, it won't.


----------

